# Ol2 vs term vs tera cross



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Right now I am 29.5 outlaw 2 and am thinking about trading for 29.5 terms. I also have a set of terra cross that are my main trail tires but I'm thinking about selling them also. How are terms on hard pack trails and sand? This will be my first set.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Why are you getting rid of the outlaw 2? I'm looking at buying a set


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

I sold them because even with 2" lift 2" spacers and shocks turned all way up they still rubbed bad. Right now I'm rolling on 27" moto claws but haven't hit any mud yet so not sure how I'll like them


----------

